# water pump and water level indicator up the spout



## lady barnet (Apr 22, 2007)

Went to aldeburgh again, wont go into why but suffice to say started engine whilst plugged into the mains - no water pump action and no red light, no water level indicator movement after this.

Read book said never do this the output fuse will blow on kt12sm/pms4 - 
ive looked everywhere i can and i dont seem to have a kt12sm (just the mains unit cec225, and i havent got a clue what a pms4 is or where to find it - certainly nothing else in the wardrobe other than the mains unit - which all seems to be working fine - checked the main fuse box for the fiat - and bar the stereo/clock/interior cab light (yep the initial cuase for starting engine) fuse being blown - which we have now replaced. Oh meant to add this is a w reg swift sundance 590rl

Dont know what to do - up the swanney without a creek - washing in cold water doesnt help my delicate southern skin - HELP


----------



## guest (Apr 22, 2007)

sorry lady barnet,iv had a word with the tech man (hubby) & we cant help you out im afraid.try ringing don amott on 01283 734244 ask for the technical department,we have found them very helpful in the past.best of luck samm


----------



## cas (Apr 23, 2007)

Cant help with the pump, but I tend to boil some water, you cant shower but would still get a good strip wash, beats cold water anyway


----------



## Journeyman (Apr 23, 2007)

*Pump*

Lady B
this link maybe of some use....

http://www.campsitesuk.co.uk/chatte...D=8&TopicID=29116&PagePosition=1&ThreadPage=1

or google the pump make/type etc and it should get you on the right track.


----------



## roland rat (Apr 24, 2007)

*Waterpump*

Have you tried linking the pump direct to a 12v battery? You will then know if you have damaged the pump motor or not. Look closely at your charger you will almost probably have a fuse in it.
                                                 Best of luck
                                                                 Roland Rat:


----------



## lady barnet (Apr 24, 2007)

phoned don amott (what jolly nice chaps) who advised looking at fuses around the leisure battery
husband phoned company we bought it off who said it would be covered under warranty
heard bugger all from swift leisure - hey thanks for your help guys....

So as i am bit knackered having worked two 12hr day shifts (told you now converted to soft southerner), im nights tomorrow so will have a nosey on round the van tomorrow - in amongst the dishwasher getting delivered and visiting new nurserys as that selfish devil of a childminder gone and got pregnant - ah a womans work is never done


----------



## guest (Apr 24, 2007)

lady barnet said:
			
		

> phoned don amott (what jolly nice chaps) who advised looking at fuses around the leisure battery
> husband phoned company we bought it off who said it would be covered under warranty
> heard bugger all from swift leisure - hey thanks for your help guys....
> 
> So as i am bit knackered having worked two 12hr day shifts (told you now converted to soft southerner), im nights tomorrow so will have a nosey on round the van tomorrow - in amongst the dishwasher getting delivered and visiting new nurserys as that selfish devil of a childminder gone and got pregnant - ah a womans work is never done


hope you get it sorted lady barnet...don amott are very nice friendly people,they have helped us out quite a bit!!!!  samm


----------



## voxol51 (Apr 25, 2007)

Don't know about swifts, but on our Mclouis there are a whole bunch of fuses related to the habitation under the drivers seat as well as in the main habitation fuse box, or maybe its not Mclouis, but Merc who stick 'em there.

Voxy.


----------



## Trevor (Apr 25, 2007)

lady barnet said:
			
		

> Went to aldeburgh again, wont go into why but suffice to say started engine whilst plugged into the mains - no water pump action and no red light, no water level indicator movement after this.


It would be a good idea to test the water pump first to see if it is working or not, rig the pump direct to your battery live to live with a fuse inline neutral to neutral, then at least you would know if your pump was at fault or not from there use the process of elimination


----------



## Nosha (Apr 25, 2007)

As it's pump AND level indicator then I would say it's a lack of feed from somewhere, I bet there's another fuse box hidding somewhere.

When we bought our new Fiat based M/H the cab interiour light didn't work... that's when I found out there's THREE fuses boxes on these new Fiats!!!

One each end of the dash and one for heavy duty stuff under the bonnet, try switching on one at a time EVERY electrical item from horn to headlights to see if anything else has stopped working - this could help pin point another fuse or circuit not working.


----------

